# ** Ist das so normal ? **



## Kloncki (26. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte hiermit jetzt niemanden angreifen oder eine riesen Diskussion lostreten, es sind lediglich meine Erfahrung die mir vorgestern bei euch im Ladenlokal wieder fahren sind.
Ich bin mit 2800  in der Tasche los um mir bei euch ein Slide AM 7.0 zu bestellen, weiter direkt einen Fahrradcomputer und diverse Klamotten dazu kaufen.
Genau das Modell hängt ja oben, als ich mir das Rad ca. 5min angeschaut habe, bin ich auf den Verkäufer zu gegangen, dieser hörte sich an was ich wollte, sagte dann jedoch " Moment bitte ich muss kurz telefonieren, komme dann aber sofort zu ihnen " Er verschwand mit dem Tel in der Hand, ca weitere 5min später kam eine Frau und ein anderer Mann, diese waren für mich jedoch nicht direkt als Verkäufer zu erkennen, da sie sich auch nur in der Nähe der Theke aufhielten, ich hatte nun genug Zeit mir alle MB´s anzu schauen, bis der 1. Verkäufer zurückkam, ich stifelte wieder zu dem Slide zurück und dachte mir er weiß um was es geht und sagte er würde kommen, nix geschah, alle 3 waren in irgendwelche Gespräche vertieft, mittlerweile war ich wohl seid 20-25min an einem Slide interressiert, ehrlich gesagt hat es mir jetzt schon gereicht, ich hab mich umgedreht um zu gehen, da plötzlich sagte der andere Mann ob man mir helfen könnte, ich bin ehrlich ich weiß nicht wie sich meine Stimmlage angehört hat, jedenfalls antwortete ich " Ja seit 20min schon, dies weiß ihr Kollege auch!" die 3 schauten sich noch einmal an und endlich kam tatsächlich der Verkäufer der mich gerade angesprochen hatte.
Ich erklärte ihm welches Bike ich wollte, jedoch keine Ahnung von Größe und von dem Bike selber hätte, er verstand das wohl anders wie ich es meinte, denn er erzählte mir nix über das Bike und entschloss einfach das ich ein 20 Zoll bräuchte, dies kann natürlich Erfahrung sein, deswegen möchte ich dies nicht als schlecht betrachten, trotzdem möchte ich anmerken wenn ich vorhabe ca. 2500  auszugeben, möchte ich schon etwas besser betreut werden. als würde ich beim Takko ein T-Shirt für 4 kaufen. 
Naja letztendlich wurde noch etwas über Lieferschwierigkeiten geredet, gut ich sagte ich kaufe das Rad und bezahle es sofort bar, große Augen und die Aussage " nicht so schnell, so geht das bei uns nicht " Er greift hinter die Theke, holt sich einen Schmierzettel, notiert meinen Namen, Tel, Modell und fragt mich, etwas was ich nicht verstehe, jetzt weiß ich das er den Federweg des Rad´s meinte, als ich es beim 2x immer noch nicht verstand sagte er nur " der Federweg " darauf ich " Keine Ahnung, wo ist der Unterschied ? " seine Erklärung war " Ja das 160er ist schon heftig, dass 140er wird wohl besser passen " Tolle Erklärung, ich versteh das bis jetzt nicht, auf der Homepage sehe ich nicht das es 2 verschiedene Varianten gibt ?
Er schreibt es auf seinen Schmierzettel und hält mir die Hand mit den Worten " Sieht vielleicht etwas komisch aus, aber sie bekommen Ihr Slide "
Danke aber ich bin bedient, ich gebe gern ein paar Euro mehr aus und werde vernünftig beraten, bekomme eine Rechnung, Bestellbestätigung oder Ähnliches, aber das was soll das ich hab nix, bei dem Service kann ich auch online bestellen, dann bekomme ich die Ware nach Hause und gut ist.
Wie auch immer, ich hatte gar kein Interesse mehr mich unten nach anderen Teilen umzuschauen.
Mir gefällt dieses Rad wirklich gut, aber auf so eine Wischi Waschi Zusage werde ich mich nicht verlassen, werde mich nun nach einer Alternative bei einem anderen Hersteller erkundigen, falls ich keine finde, werde ich das Rad online bestellen und zu mir nach Hause schicken lassen.

Gruß Kloncki


----------



## internetsurfer (26. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen,
da hast du wohl wirklich einen schlechten Tag erwischt.
Natürlich würde ich vom R* Hauptquartier auch eine bessere Beratung erwarten.

Ich war letztes Jahr 2x im Ladenlokal, einmal wurde ich schnell und gut zum Bikekauf beraten, das andere Mal kaufte ich Zubehör und es war wohl SALE, deshalb war es voll und der Verkäufer hatte nur Zeit für ein " Da hinten links stehen die Sachen"

Trotzdem bleiben es Top Bikes zu den Preisen.

Du weisst ja was du haben möchtest, dann bestell doch einfach.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kloncki (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
ja genau das überlege ich mir ja auch, nur kommt dann der Gedanke, es bindet mich an das Geschäft, ja allein schon wegen der Garantie und wenn es dann evtl. zu einem Garantiefall kommt, was dann ??? Du weißt doch selber wie das ist, der 1. Eindruck ist oft prägend, vielleicht wäre alles anders wenn ich heute nochmal hinfahre, aber auf so ein Würfelspiel, habe ich keine Lust, haben sie gute oder schlechte Laune.

Gruß kloncki


----------



## internetsurfer (26. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich kann verstehen das du leicht verärgert bist. Wenn es um die Garantie geht, habe ich bisher nichts schlechtes gehört.
Bei meinem Bike war nach 2. Monaten die Federgabel blockiert, nach einem Anruf bekam ich eine Versandmarke per Mail und konnte das Teil kostenlos einsenden. 8 Tage später kam dann die neue Gabel ins Haus. Der Service funktioniert also, wenn mal was am Rad sein sollte. Wie bei allen Versendern üblich empfehle ich nur mal nach dem Aufbau alle Schrauben nachzuziehen. Wobei Aufbau auch übertrieben ist, eher Auspacken und Lenker festschrauben. Du bekommst ja ein fast fertiges Bike. 
Und das ich für mich neben den günstigen Preisen das Tolle bei den Versendern.
Noch individueller wäre das natürlich nur den Rahmen zu bestellen und ein Bike selbst aufzubauen. Dann hast du es individuell, aber auch teuerer. Ein kleiner Tipp noch. Wenn du etwas bessere Beratung möchtest und noch mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, fahre mal zu einem anderen Versender an der niederl. Grenze


----------



## Wiepjes (26. Januar 2012)

Kloncki schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte hiermit jetzt niemanden angreifen oder eine riesen Diskussion lostreten, es sind lediglich meine Erfahrung die mir vorgestern bei euch im Ladenlokal wieder fahren sind.
> Ich bin mit 2800 â¬ in der Tasche los um mir bei euch ein Slide AM 7.0 zu bestellen, weiter direkt einen Fahrradcomputer und diverse Klamotten dazu kaufen.
> Genau das Modell hÃ¤ngt ja oben, als ich mir das Rad ca. 5min angeschaut habe, bin ich auf den VerkÃ¤ufer zu gegangen, dieser hÃ¶rte sich an was ich wollte, sagte dann jedoch " Moment bitte ich muss kurz telefonieren, komme dann aber sofort zu ihnen " Er verschwand mit dem Tel in der Hand, ca weitere 5min spÃ¤ter kam eine Frau und ein anderer Mann, diese waren fÃ¼r mich jedoch nicht direkt als VerkÃ¤ufer zu erkennen, da sie sich auch nur in der NÃ¤he der Theke aufhielten, ich hatte nun genug Zeit mir alle MBÂ´s anzu schauen, bis der 1. VerkÃ¤ufer zurÃ¼ckkam, ich stifelte wieder zu dem Slide zurÃ¼ck und dachte mir er weiÃ um was es geht und sagte er wÃ¼rde kommen, nix geschah, alle 3 waren in irgendwelche GesprÃ¤che vertieft, mittlerweile war ich wohl seid 20-25min an einem Slide interressiert, ehrlich gesagt hat es mir jetzt schon gereicht, ich hab mich umgedreht um zu gehen, da plÃ¶tzlich sagte der andere Mann ob man mir helfen kÃ¶nnte, ich bin ehrlich ich weiÃ nicht wie sich meine Stimmlage angehÃ¶rt hat, jedenfalls antwortete ich " Ja seit 20min schon, dies weiÃ ihr Kollege auch!" die 3 schauten sich noch einmal an und endlich kam tatsÃ¤chlich der VerkÃ¤ufer der mich gerade angesprochen hatte.
> Ich erklÃ¤rte ihm welches Bike ich wollte, jedoch keine Ahnung von GrÃ¶Ãe und von dem Bike selber hÃ¤tte, er verstand das wohl anders wie ich es meinte, denn er erzÃ¤hlte mir nix Ã¼ber das Bike und entschloss einfach das ich ein 20 Zoll brÃ¤uchte, dies kann natÃ¼rlich Erfahrung sein, deswegen mÃ¶chte ich dies nicht als schlecht betrachten, trotzdem mÃ¶chte ich anmerken wenn ich vorhabe ca. 2500 â¬ auszugeben, mÃ¶chte ich schon etwas besser betreut werden. als wÃ¼rde ich beim Takko ein T-Shirt fÃ¼r 4â¬ kaufen.
> ...



Hi ich werde ein Slide 9.0 oder 10.0 bestellen. Auf der Homepage steht doch eindeutig beim 7.0 "Lieferzeit: ab KW 8!". 
Das Bike im Radon Center ist ein Ausstellungsrad. 
Warum sollte der VerkÃ¤ufer es dir verkaufen Ich hab das 9.0 auch nicht bekommen. 140 und 160 ist der Federweg. Das 160er ist das Slide ED. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: das klingt hier wieder nach einem Beitrag aus Fakecity. Wenn du nicht mal weisst was der Unterschied zwischen 140 und 160 ist, keine Ahnung von dem Bike hast, deine GrÃ¶sse nicht weisst, und nicht mal auf der Homepage die Lieferzeiten ersiehst und dir dann bei einem Bike von 1999, 2800 Euronen in die Tasche packst und dann so eine Story erlebst............Huhuhu


----------



## Kloncki (26. Januar 2012)

Der einzige der hier ein Fake ist bist wohl du, lies was ich schreibe und dann brabbel los: Ich wusste das das Rad Lieferzeit hat und trotzdem kann ich es doch schon bezahlen oder was spricht dagegen und entschuldige das nicht jeder so ein Rad Profi ist und seine Größe weiß dafür lass ich mich beraten und bezahle das auch gerne. Wenn es das Rad nur mit einem Federweg gibt, weiß ich nicht warum er von einem anderen anfängt zu erzählen, dass bringt mich als Anfänger nur durcheinander.
Das waren meine Erfahrungen da und Punkt. Ich bitte dich nun hier keine ewig Diskussion an zu fangen, eigentlich dachte ich auch das sich jemand von Radon dazu äußert, denn dein Geblubber hilft mir in meiner Entscheidung nicht weiter. Wenn du mir was zu sagen hast, schreib mir ne PN geb dir dann meine Tel. kannst ja dann anrufen !

Gruß Kloncki


----------



## H-P (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich kenne Kloncki sehr gut und ich kenne teilweise die Leute von H&S in Bonn. 

Ich war immer sehr zufrieden bei H&S...habe aber nur Zubehör dort gekauft...von den Fahrradverkäufern habe ich bis jetzt nur schlechtes gehört und hätte mit so einem "Verkäufer" auch meine Schwierigkeiten.

Wenn man sich entscheidet, ein neues Bike zu kaufen und noch nicht so viel Ahnung hat, ist man doch um jede Beratung dankbar...besonders, wenn man soviel Geld ausgeben möchte. Ist schon erstaunlich und schade, was da auf den Kunden losgelassen wird.

Es ist doch egal, was ich als Kunde auf der HP gelesen habe, oder nicht, er muß doch nur beraten und ein Fahrrad verkaufen, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, darum fährt man doch in den Laden.


----------



## zett78 (26. Januar 2012)

schreib doch einfach im Erfahrungs Thread.
was soll man sich bei der Überschrift  "ist das so normal" denken?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. Januar 2012)

eine einfache Fausregel besagt, wenn man bei einem Direktvermarkter kauft, sollte man wissen was man kauft - das ist leider so und auch nicht böse gemeint. Ich hab mir ein Slide bestellt, hab mich aber vorher genau informiert und verglichen. Ich war auch in Koblenz bei Canyon, oder bei Votec, auch bei zwei Händlern und wurde da allererstesahne beraten (speziell bei Canyon) !! Die Entscheidung für das Slide war nicht die Beratung oder sonst irgendeine eierkraulerei, sondern die Fakten.


----------



## ofi (26. Januar 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> eine einfache Fausregel besagt, wenn man bei einem Direktvermarkter kauft, sollte man wissen was man kauft - das ist leider so und auch nicht böse gemeint.



Ja, wenn man bestellt vielleicht - aber im Ladenlokal sollte man wenigstens so tun als wenn man den Kunden berät. Mir kommt die Geschichte leider sehr bekannt vor.

@Kloncki:

Ich komm aus Köln und hab ein Slide ED. Glaube ich kann dir dazu etwas mehr erzählen und zeigen als der ein oder andere Verkäufer in Bonn.


----------



## OptimusPrime (26. Januar 2012)

Kloncki schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit jetzt niemanden angreifen oder eine riesen Diskussion lostreten, es sind lediglich meine Erfahrung die mir vorgestern bei euch im Ladenlokal wieder fahren sind.
> Ich bin mit 2800  in der Tasche los um mir bei euch ein Slide AM 7.0 zu bestellen, weiter direkt einen Fahrradcomputer und diverse Klamotten dazu kaufen.
> Genau das Modell hängt ja oben, als ich mir das Rad ca. 5min angeschaut habe, bin ich auf den Verkäufer zu gegangen, dieser hörte sich an was ich wollte, sagte dann jedoch " Moment bitte ich muss kurz telefonieren, komme dann aber sofort zu ihnen " Er verschwand mit dem Tel in der Hand, ca weitere 5min später kam eine Frau und ein anderer Mann, diese waren für mich jedoch nicht direkt als Verkäufer zu erkennen, da sie sich auch nur in der Nähe der Theke aufhielten, ich hatte nun genug Zeit mir alle MB´s anzu schauen, bis der 1. Verkäufer zurückkam, ich stifelte wieder zu dem Slide zurück und dachte mir er weiß um was es geht und sagte er würde kommen, nix geschah, alle 3 waren in irgendwelche Gespräche vertieft, mittlerweile war ich wohl seid 20-25min an einem Slide interressiert, ehrlich gesagt hat es mir jetzt schon gereicht, ich hab mich umgedreht um zu gehen, da plötzlich sagte der andere Mann ob man mir helfen könnte, ich bin ehrlich ich weiß nicht wie sich meine Stimmlage angehört hat, jedenfalls antwortete ich " Ja seit 20min schon, dies weiß ihr Kollege auch!" die 3 schauten sich noch einmal an und endlich kam tatsächlich der Verkäufer der mich gerade angesprochen hatte.
> Ich erklärte ihm welches Bike ich wollte, jedoch keine Ahnung von Größe und von dem Bike selber hätte, er verstand das wohl anders wie ich es meinte, denn er erzählte mir nix über das Bike und entschloss einfach das ich ein 20 Zoll bräuchte, dies kann natürlich Erfahrung sein, deswegen möchte ich dies nicht als schlecht betrachten, trotzdem möchte ich anmerken wenn ich vorhabe ca. 2500  auszugeben, möchte ich schon etwas besser betreut werden. als würde ich beim Takko ein T-Shirt für 4 kaufen.
> ...


 
ist normal. kannst ja nicht erwarten dass die immer alle modelle in allen größen dahaben. wennde pech hast hat einer ne stunde vor dir genau das rad gekauft was du jezd willst. also manchmal haben die leute mal echt ansprüche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varioguide (26. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Hi ich werde ein Slide 9.0 oder 10.0 bestellen. Auf der Homepage steht doch eindeutig beim 7.0 "Lieferzeit: ab KW 8!".
> Das Bike im Radon Center ist ein Ausstellungsrad.
> Warum sollte der VerkÃ¤ufer es dir verkaufen Ich hab das 9.0 auch nicht bekommen. 140 und 160 ist der Federweg. Das 160er ist das Slide ED. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: das klingt hier wieder nach einem Beitrag aus Fakecity. Wenn du nicht mal weisst was der Unterschied zwischen 140 und 160 ist, keine Ahnung von dem Bike hast, deine GrÃ¶sse nicht weisst, und nicht mal auf der Homepage die Lieferzeiten ersiehst und dir dann bei einem Bike von 1999, 2800 Euronen in die Tasche packst und dann so eine Story erlebst............Huhuhu



Wenn man mal hier ein bischen aufpasst und deine beitrÃ¤ge die nur im Radon forum sind liest wÃ¼rde ich eher sagen das du Fake bist 

Und Kloncki vergiss es hier Kritik zu schreiben. Haben schon mehrer Probiert. Wird nix. Man wird nur als dumm dargestellt usw.

Ich wÃ¼rde auch wieder gehen wenn ich ein Rad fÃ¼r 2500â¬ bestellen/kaufen will und der VerkÃ¤ufer schmiert nur irgendwas auf einen Zettel und wimmelt mich ab


----------



## Kloncki (26. Januar 2012)

@ Ofi

Danke dir für das Angebot, wenn es ein Slide wird, komm ich gern mal drauf zurück !

@ optimus

Keine Ahnung was du mir mit dieser Aussage mitteilen möchtest, verstehe auch nicht warum du dich äußerst wenn du den Text noch nicht einmal liest, ICH WUSSTE DAS DAS RAD LIEFERZEIT HAT UND NICHT SOFORT VERFÜHGBAR IST ! und so hab ich das auch kommuniziert ! Ich hatte das Geld nicht dabei um den Vorführer mit zu nehmen, sondern um meine Bestellung zu bezahlen.


----------



## Kloncki (26. Januar 2012)

@ varioguide

Danke für den Tipp, wusste ich nicht, dachte mir echt bei dem Text nur eins, vielleicht schreibt von Radon jemand hier mal so ala " Hey sorry komm nochmal rum, vielleicht ist es blöd gelaufen " oder so.

Gruß kloncki


----------



## Wiepjes (26. Januar 2012)

varioguide schrieb:


> Wenn man mal hier ein bischen aufpasst und deine beiträge die nur im Radon forum sind liest würde ich eher sagen das du Fake bist
> 
> Und Kloncki vergiss es hier Kritik zu schreiben. Haben schon mehrer Probiert. Wird nix. Man wird nur als dumm dargestellt usw.
> -> Hab ich mir angeschaut. Eigentlich nur Kritik. Hat dich schlecht erwischt-
> ...


 : Haste eigentlich völlig recht, würd ich auch abhauen.


----------



## boxer24 (26. Januar 2012)

hallo
wenn man mit emotionen jetzt endlich sein neues langersehntes
superbike kaufen will,
und so behandelt werden will,ich glaub dann wirds schwierig

ich hab mein letztes deshalb emotionslos im netz bestellt

erlich gesagt kann ich das auch nicht verstehn,
ich denke die meisten die zum kaufen kommen sind gutgelaunt
ähnlich wie urlaubsstimmung,
wiso die verkäufer nicht,haben die in wirklichkeit keine ahnung
vom rundumsorglospaket,oder soll das so sein
oder liegts an der klientekeine ahnung


----------



## Bench (27. Januar 2012)

Ich vermute mal, bei dem Preis was die Räder kosten müssen schlecht bezahlte Verkäufer beschäftigt werden, die für einen Verkauf keine Provision kriegen.
Und dann kommen ständig Kunden rein, die sofort Räder mitnehmen wollen, die garnicht lieferbar sind. Die zeigen dann auf das, das an der Wand hängt und man muss ihnen klarmachen dass es ein Austellungsstück ist und das unverkäuflich ist.

Hättet ihr da noch großartig Bock?

Entweder ein günstig-Bike bestellen weil man weiß was man will und nur das reine Bike bezahlen, oder ne fette Beratung beim Fachhändler kriegen, ein teures markenbike kaufen und die ganze Maschinerie aus Vertrieb, Händler usw. mitbezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (27. Januar 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, bei dem Preis was die Räder kosten müssen schlecht bezahlte Verkäufer beschäftigt werden, die für einen Verkauf keine Provision kriegen.
> Und dann kommen ständig Kunden rein, die sofort Räder mitnehmen wollen, die garnicht lieferbar sind. Die zeigen dann auf das, das an der Wand hängt und man muss ihnen klarmachen dass es ein Austellungsstück ist und das unverkäuflich ist.
> 
> Hättet ihr da noch großartig Bock?
> ...



Erklär hier mal bei welchem Händler du eine fette Beratung kriegst?
Da bekommst du eine Beratung seiner Marken, was grad da ist und wenns weg muss. Und wenn de ein Problem hast mit dem Rahmen oder den Parts  dann biste auch davon abhängig wie die Marke reagiert, wenn die sagen keine Garantie schüttelt der dir auch keinen neuen Rahmen aus dem Ärmel.


----------



## Christian1991 (27. Januar 2012)

Hey alle zusammen!!

Bezüglich der Slides gibt´s zwei verschiedene Ausführungen:

Slide AM 7.0:  140 mm Federweg

Slide ED 7.0: 160 mm Federweg

Ich denke das haben ja alle mitbekommen?!

@Kloncki Also musst du dir überlegen wie viel Federweg du brauchst. 140 mm reichen meiner Meinung nach in unseren Breitengraden ( Siebengeberge/Eifel ) aus. Mit mehr Federweg, sprich 160mm hast du natürlich mehr Reserven... 
Wie groß und wie schwer bist du denn? Ich bin 1,80 m und habe einen 84 cm Schrittlänge, fahre somit ein 18" Rad. ABER rechnerisch bin ich fast 20" somit sind Aussagen bezüglich des Vermessens meistens relativ. Ich würde mich einfach mal auf zwei Größen bei H&S draufsetzten und mir einen Eindruck verschaffen. Natürlich müssen dazu auch beide Größen im Laden stehen. 

Wenn du Fragen hast kannst du mir auch gerne eine PM schreiben ich helfe dir gerne weiter.


----------



## H-P (27. Januar 2012)

@ Christian1991, ich glaube nicht, das wir Kloncki nochmal nach H&S in die Fahrradabteilung bekommen...wenn doch, ziehen wir ihm besser die Jacke an, die hinten zugebunden wird, zum Schutz der Verkäufer.


----------



## hoogi (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo allerseits!

Habe mir gerade bei H&S in Bonn mein Traumbike Slide 7.0 gekauft. Da musste ich ganz schön bluten wie man unschwer erkennen kann!

Ride On!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch !!
ist das ein 2012'er Modell ?


----------



## Dede21 (27. Januar 2012)

Ist es auf jeden Fall, kann man am Logo erkennen.
Es wundert mich nur, dass die schon verkauft werden


----------



## varioguide (27. Januar 2012)

Schon Komisch das die schon verkauft werden obwohl noch gar nicht Lieferbar...
Und Kloncki wollten sie dann keins verkaufen?? Und sagen ihm das sie noch nicht Lieferbar sind?
Dann meldet sich jemand extra hier an stellt ein Foto ein und sagt Traumbike usw..
Ach kommt, das ist 100% ein fake Foto  
Einfach ein Foto mit einer Mitarbeiterin oder irgend eine Person die grad da war  und einem Slide


----------



## Robby2107 (29. Januar 2012)

varioguide schrieb:


> Schon Komisch das die schon verkauft werden obwohl noch gar nicht Lieferbar...
> Und Kloncki wollten sie dann keins verkaufen?? Und sagen ihm das sie noch nicht Lieferbar sind?
> Dann meldet sich jemand extra hier an stellt ein Foto ein und sagt Traumbike usw..
> Ach kommt, das ist 100% ein fake Foto
> Einfach ein Foto mit einer Mitarbeiterin oder irgend eine Person die grad da war  und einem Slide



Aber ne hübsche Mitarbeiterin.


----------



## tane (29. Januar 2012)

OptimusPrime schrieb:


> ... also manchmal haben die leute mal echt ansprüche....



...ja! ins ladenlokal kommen & wie ein mensch behandelt werden wollen - du hast schon ansprüche!!!
wo doch die verkäufer "keinen bock haben", mußt du schon verstehn...
wozu haben die ein ladenlokal? zum kundenvergraulen? doch eher um zusätzlich zum onlinevertrieb auch ein bißchen "händlerbonus" zu bieten. dort affen als "verkäufer" reinzustellen, die sich nicht nur nicht auskennen sondern noch sozial inkompetent sind,...was sich radon wohl dabei denkt? & wenn die verkäufer "keinen bock haben" - solln sie doch sch...en gehn, wie wir in ö sagen! soweit wirds noch kommen, daß mir ein zahnarzt einen zahn vermurkst & ich muß mitleid mit ihm haben, weil er "keinen bock hatte".
...schwachsinn wird da geschrieben...


----------



## boxer24 (29. Januar 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Aber ne hübsche Mitarbeiterin.


 

vieleicht wurde die eingestellt um die verkäufer zu motivieren,
weil dieses jahr soll alles besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (29. Januar 2012)

boxer24 schrieb:


> vieleicht wurde die eingestellt um die verkäufer zu motivieren,
> weil dieses jahr soll alles besser werden



Offensichtlich lenkt sie aber ehern ab. *gg*
Wobei, wenn so ne nette Maus im Laden rumspringt die Wartezeit auf einen Verkäufer versüßt wird.


----------



## Wiepjes (29. Januar 2012)

tane schrieb:


> ...ja! ins ladenlokal kommen & wie ein mensch behandelt werden wollen - du hast schon ansprüche!!!
> wo doch die verkäufer "keinen bock haben", mußt du schon verstehn...
> wozu haben die ein ladenlokal? zum kundenvergraulen? doch eher um zusätzlich zum onlinevertrieb auch ein bißchen "händlerbonus" zu bieten. dort affen als "verkäufer" reinzustellen, die sich nicht nur nicht auskennen sondern noch sozial inkompetent sind,...was sich radon wohl dabei denkt? & wenn die verkäufer "keinen bock haben" - solln sie doch sch...en gehn, wie wir in ö sagen! soweit wirds noch kommen, daß mir ein zahnarzt einen zahn vermurkst & ich muß mitleid mit ihm haben, weil er "keinen bock hatte".
> ...schwachsinn wird da geschrieben...


wenn man sich deinen Schwachsinn anhört, dann kann man jeden Verkäufer verstehn, der laufen tät.


----------



## ZombieBike (29. Januar 2012)

Ich war vor einem Jahr bei H&S um mir ein Rennrad zu kaufen. Da damals Laie, hätte ich mich über etwas Beratung sicher gefreut. Die Freundlichkeit und Servicebereitschaft (einer jungen Dame mit bizarr-kurzem Pony) war grenzwertig schlecht und eigentlich ein Grund den Laden zu meiden. 
Letztlich habe ich zugeschlagen, weil der Preis kaum zu toppen war. Und so funktioniert eben H&S, nur über den Preis. Es ist dort wie im Supermarkt, man packt sich seinen Kram und geht zur Kasse - fertig! 

@Klonki: Ich hoffe wir machen noch mal ne Runde in 2012, wir können ja noch mal die Strecke fahren an der du einen kleinen Krater hinterlassen hast


----------



## hackspechtchen (29. Januar 2012)

varioguide schrieb:


> Und Kloncki wollten sie dann keins verkaufen?? Und sagen ihm das sie noch nicht Lieferbar sind?



Mhh, vermutlich wusste die Dame auf dem Bild, was sie will und welche verschiedenen Modelle es von ihrem Wunschbike gibt. Dann klappts auch beim günstigen Versender


----------



## Rynn94 (29. Januar 2012)

Das Rad ist ja auch überhaupt nicht zu groß...


----------



## Promontorium (29. Januar 2012)

hoogi schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade bei H&S in Bonn mein Traumbike Slide 7.0 gekauft. Da musste ich ganz schön bluten wie man unschwer erkennen kann!



In der Regel muß man bei Radon ziemlich bluten!


----------



## H-P (30. Januar 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Mhh, vermutlich wusste die Dame auf dem Bild, was sie will und welche verschiedenen Modelle es von ihrem Wunschbike gibt. Dann klappts auch beim günstigen Versender


 
Dann sollten sie ein Schild an die Tür machen.

ACHTUNG: keine Beratung, hier sind nur Kunden zugelassen die genau wissen was sie wollen...Kaufen, Bezahlen und raus.

Hast du noch nie eine Sache begonnen, und/oder warst dir mal unsicher und hast dich über eine gute und kompetente Beratung gefreut.


----------



## hackspechtchen (30. Januar 2012)

H-P schrieb:


> Hast du noch nie eine Sache begonnen, und/oder warst dir mal unsicher und hast dich über eine gute und kompetente Beratung gefreut.



Ich bin sicher, für Menschen mit solchen Anliegen hat der liebe Gott den kompetenten Radhändler mitsamt einem Showroom voller Fahrräder, Ersatzteile, guter Werkstatt und der Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt erschaffen - und eben nicht den Direktversender. Auch nicht, wenn ich mich auf den Weg zu dessen Lager mache und dort mein Fahrrad abhole.


----------



## ZombieBike (30. Januar 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, für Menschen mit solchen Anliegen hat der liebe Gott den kompetenten Radhändler mitsamt einem Showroom voller Fahrräder, Ersatzteile, guter Werkstatt und der Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt erschaffen - und eben nicht den Direktversender. Auch nicht, wenn ich mich auf den Weg zu dessen Lager mache und dort mein Fahrrad abhole.



Kloncki redet nicht vom Lager - du scheinst den Laden nicht zu kennen, noch mehr Showroom geht ja kaum

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-Center-Bonn_id_7141_.htm

und hier mal die Mitarbeiter:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-Center-Bonn_id_7082_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (30. Januar 2012)

@ hackspechtchen, H&S ist ein richtiges Ladenlokal wie du im Link von ZombieBike siehst...oben Bikes, unten Zubehör ohne Ende.

Zubehör kaufe ich am liebsten bei Martin Burgwinkel...der ist echt klasse und meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Wiepjes (30. Januar 2012)

frage mich langsam welchen Sinn dieses Forum macht?
hier posten anscheinend nur Spinner.
der Informationsgehalt von Hack und Schluckspechten, Zombies und anderen Schizos ist Null und nervt, da noch nicht mal witzig.


----------



## tane (30. Januar 2012)

...aber gsd gibts ja noch wiepjes...


----------



## d-lo (30. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> frage mich langsam welchen Sinn dieses Forum macht?
> hier posten anscheinend nur Spinner.
> der Informationsgehalt von Hack und Schluckspechten, Zombies und anderen Schizos ist Null und nervt, da noch nicht mal witzig.



Naja, deren Niveau ist, im Gegensatz zu Deinem, wenigstens über Zimmertemperatur. 
                     Diesbezüglich hätte ich eine Frage: Wurdest Du von Wölfen aufgezogen?

  Falls ja: Glückwunsch, Du hast Dich gut entwickelt. Mach weiter so, dann kommst Du vielleicht einmal auf das Niveau eines Grundschülers.

  Falls nein: Traurig. Du bist nicht nur eine Beleidigung für die Spezies Mensch, sondern auch für die vorhergehenden Evolutionsstufen. Eine Amöbe hat mehr Niveau.


----------



## hackspechtchen (30. Januar 2012)

Nun lasst ihn mal 
Er hat schon zu 95-99% ein Fahrrad und irgendwann schreibt er auch mal was Informatives oder was Witziges.

@Wiepjes: Du erlebst gerade den Unterschied zwischen einem Forum und einer Wiki. Im Forum schreiben Menschen ihre Meinung. Diese muss weder politisch korrekt noch überhaupt korrekt sein oder in dein Weltbild passen.

Hier im Thread gibts eben verschiedene Ansichten darüber, was man von einem Discounter an Service + Beratung erwarten bzw. verlangen darf. In mein Verständnis vom Prinzip des günstigen Direktvertriebs (die Produkte top und dabei die Preise human) ist kein Platz für Arschkraulerei der Kundschaft. Wer das möchte, muss dafür zahlen - und das kann er im lokalen Fachhandel. Wird dieses Prinzip verwässert, zahlt jeder Kunde den Extraservice für die Beratungsbedürftigen mit.
Aber z.B. einen super Support per Mail und Telefon bei Anfragen würde ich schon erwarten, vorausgesetzt, man stellt die richtigen Fragen. Aber dazu sollte man sich im Vorfeld schon selbst informieren und nicht völlig ahnungs- und planlos rumeiern.

Nur: Ich war noch nie bei Radon vor Ort. Wenn sie dort tatsächlich einen "normalen" Fahrradladen hingestellt haben, dann muss ich schon den Ansichten anderer Poster zustimmen, dass dort dann auch der "normale" Service, zu dem auch eine umfassende Beratung gehört, geboten werden sollte.


----------



## Wiepjes (30. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Naja, deren Niveau ist, im Gegensatz zu Deinem, wenigstens über Zimmertemperatur.
> Diesbezüglich hätte ich eine Frage: Wurdest Du von Wölfen aufgezogen?
> 
> Falls ja: Glückwunsch, Du hast Dich gut entwickelt. Mach weiter so, dann kommst Du vielleicht einmal auf das Niveau eines Grundschülers.
> ...


Du schaust zuviel Pornos, das verdummt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (30. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Du schaust zuviel Pornos, das verdummt!



...sagte der Typ, der unbewaffnet zu geistigen Duellen gehen muss. 
Aber um mal in die Niederungen Deines Niveaus herabzusteigen: Abgesehen davon, dass Deine Behauptung jeglicher wissenschaftlichen Grundlage entbehrt, solltest Du mal darüber nachdenken, endlich das erste Mal Sex zu haben. Entweder mit Dir selbst oder vielleicht mit einem anderen humanoiden Wesen, auch wenn jemand wie Du wahrscheinlich viel Geld dafür zahlen muss. Du wirst sehen, du bist danach viel entspannter und nicht mehr so aggro. Da fällt es dann auch nicht mehr so stark auf, dass Dein IQ bei Zimmertemperatur liegt.


----------



## tane (30. Januar 2012)

na serwas leute, entspannts euch!


----------



## Wiepjes (31. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> ...sagte der Typ, der unbewaffnet zu geistigen Duellen gehen muss.
> Aber um mal in die Niederungen Deines Niveaus herabzusteigen: Abgesehen davon, dass Deine Behauptung jeglicher wissenschaftlichen Grundlage entbehrt, solltest Du mal darüber nachdenken, endlich das erste Mal Sex zu haben. Entweder mit Dir selbst oder vielleicht mit einem anderen humanoiden Wesen, auch wenn jemand wie Du wahrscheinlich viel Geld dafür zahlen muss. Du wirst sehen, du bist danach viel entspannter und nicht mehr so aggro. Da fällt es dann auch nicht mehr so stark auf, dass Dein IQ bei Zimmertemperatur liegt.


Schlagfertigkeit scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein.
Hör jetzt besser uff hey rumzuschlotze du Spruddeler


----------



## d-lo (31. Januar 2012)

Btw: Weil eine Unterhaltung mit Dir noch weniger Sinn macht als ein Telefongespräch mit einem Taubstummen, bin ich jetzt raus. Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung, wobei ich befürchte, dass Deine Hirnlosigkeit chronisch ist.


----------



## Plueschbox (31. Januar 2012)

Was ist hier wieder los. Wiepjes hast du was gegen Radon? Du bist immer nur bei Radon unterwegs und verbreitest schlechte laune!


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich würde eher sagen das der verehrte Hr. Wiepjes ein Hardcore-Fan und glühender Verfechter dieser Marke ist, so viel Fachwissen zum Thema Radon muss man sich ja erst in stundenlanger mühsamer Kleinarbeit angeeignet haben.

Trotzdem ist der hier angeschlagene Umgangston inzwischen ziemlich daneben...


----------



## Schulle (31. Januar 2012)

Kloncki schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit jetzt niemanden angreifen oder eine riesen Diskussion lostreten...
> Gruß Kloncki



Witzig fand ich den ersten Satz schon. Ich weiß hier haben einige Ihre Tage
und das Wetter ist zum biken einfach Sch*****, da kochen Emotionen schon 
mal schnell hoch. Kann denn keiner von den Mod´s den Müll hier löschen?


----------



## varioguide (31. Januar 2012)

Radon Forum ist immer lustig  
"Sowas gibts niergends nur bei uns "
so oder so  ähnlich war doch der Werbespruch von Radon 
Aber es ist schon klar warum es hier immer so abgeht. 
Jeder 2. im Kaufberatungsthread ist ca. 15 Jahre alt der ein Radon will. 
Sowas kommt halt wenn man Billigmarke sein will und jetzt alle Schüler und Jugendliche kaufen die wenig Geld haben.


----------



## tane (31. Januar 2012)

Schulle schrieb:


> ...Kann denn keiner von den Mod´s den Müll hier löschen?



um himmels willen nein! ich schreib eine diplomarbeit über psych. krankheiten!


----------



## Plueschbox (1. Februar 2012)

tane schrieb:


> um himmels willen nein! ich schreib eine diplomarbeit über psych. krankheiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenspiess (24. Februar 2012)

Hey, war gerade im Radon Center, das Slide 7.0 ist da !
Sieht auch in schwarz ziemlich cool aus, eigentlich wollte ich ja weiss...
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Kloncki (24. Februar 2012)

Ups hier ist es ja noch heiter her gegangen, schade das die Geschichte hier im Forum recht beleidigend wurde, aber es gibt ja immer Maulhelden die online ganz große sind, aber bei einem pers. Gespräch dann eher zurück haltend.
Naja wie auch immer ich habe das Fahrrad abbestellt und auch eine recht nette Info zurück bekommen, war dann bei einem anderen Händler, wo ich so beraten wurde wie ich mir das vorstelle, es war dort zwar teurer, dass ist es mir aber auch wert.

@ Zombie 
Klar machen wir das ich hab mit der besagten Stelle noch ne Rechnung offen :-D


----------



## cocaine78 (24. Februar 2012)

Also ICH find weiß ja schöner, weils edler kommt...aber wieviel Sinn macht das, wenn man damit im Dreck rumspringt? Daher würde ich auch eher zu schwarz tendieren


----------



## friesenspiess (24. Februar 2012)

@cocaine 
Soll ich zuschlagen ?
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt...
Der Verkäufer meinte, schwarz wäre haltbarer weil eloxiert...
Stimmt das ?


----------



## cocaine78 (24. Februar 2012)

WÃ¼rde ich jetzt so bestÃ¤tigen...mein QLT ist auch black und sieht noch (relativ) gut aaus, obwohl schon oft aufs Maul gelegt...was willst denn damit machen? Das wofÃ¼r es da ist, oder eher weniger? Bei weniger -> weiÃ, weils einfach schÃ¶ner ist! Wie sieht es preisstechnisch aus? Bleibts bei 2Kâ¬, oder geht beim LadengeschÃ¤ft noch was?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (24. Februar 2012)

eloxiert ist das Bike sogar leichter !!


----------



## cocaine78 (24. Februar 2012)

Na ob das den Bock noch fett macht?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (24. Februar 2012)

ich schätze mal so ca. 200g sind es bestimmt


----------



## cocaine78 (24. Februar 2012)

ups...dann will ich nix gesagt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenspiess (24. Februar 2012)

Hey, danke für die Infos.

Ich fahre nur die Hügel um Osnabrück und auch am liebsten bei gutem Wetter. Aber vielleicht macht mir das neue Bike soviel Spaß dass es mehr 
wird...
Brauche ich überhaupt ein Slide oder ist ein Stage besser für mich ?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (24. Februar 2012)

Ich sage mal so, für nen normalen Waldweg, auch wenn er etwas ruppig ist, brauchst du kein Slide - da sind die Vorteile eher beim Stage.


----------



## friesenspiess (25. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn der Vorteil vom Stage ? Ist das antriebsneutraler weil's weniger Ferderweg hat oder welche Vorteile bringt mir das sonst gegenüber einem Slide? Oder anders: gibt's Nachteile wenn ich 'nur' ein Stage nehme?


----------



## friesenspiess (25. Februar 2012)

@ cocaine

Die Preise für die 2012er Radons sind wohl nicht verhandelbar - 
die Bikes sind aber auch super ausgestattet für die Kohle !


----------



## cocaine78 (25. Februar 2012)

Ja, sind sie auch...ich dachte nur, bzw. man hört auch immer wieder mal, dass im Laden die Bikes nochmal (manchmal) reduziert sind...aber Preis/Leistung ist einwandfrei, keine Frage!


----------



## friesenspiess (25. Februar 2012)

Ja, bei anderen Marken wie Cube oder bei 2011er Radons steht man sich beim 
Kauf im Laden häufig besser, aber bei den neuen Modellen bleiben die hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer24 (25. Februar 2012)

hallo
im laden standen heute noch testbikes reduziert


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Februar 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Vorteil vom Stage ? Ist das antriebsneutraler weil's weniger Ferderweg hat oder welche Vorteile bringt mir das sonst gegenüber einem Slide? Oder anders: gibt's Nachteile wenn ich 'nur' ein Stage nehme?



Ja genau, es ist antriebneutraler, natürlich etwas leichter und die Geo ist mehr "uphill" ausgelegt. Also für Waldwege und Trails bis S1 ideal, S2 geht auch, aber darüber hinaus haste mit 140 bzw. 150 mm mehr Spaß.
Ich hab mir vor 4 Jahren ein CC-Hardtail gekauft und gedacht das reicht für mich, bin dann mal mit an den Gardasee gefahren und hatte richtig Spaß auf verblockten Trails bis S2. Jetzt hab ich mir ein Slide bestellt, mit dem gehts wieder an den Gardasee, mal sehen was da geht.
Mach doch auf beiden mal ne Probefahrt und lass dann dein Hintern entscheiden.


----------



## romanb7 (25. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema Preiskampf/Verhandlungen im Laden:

Wir haben Ende August 2 Slide AM 7.0 gekauft, waren einmal zum Probefahren da und einmal zum Abholen.
Die 2011 waren da schon von 1999 auf 1699 reduziert, also Verhandlungen Fehlanzeige. 
Dafür gabs vom Jupp nen Arsch voll Zubehör oben drauf.

Von Flaschenhaltern aus Carbon und Flaschen über Dämferpumpe, Kettenstrebenschutz bis hin zur 203er Bremsscheibe inkl. Adapter 

Also da lassen die schon mit sich reden.
Aber ich denke, wer sich mal bei z.B. dem Versender aus Koblenz umgesehen hat, weiß das der Preis einfach gut ist.


----------



## friesenspiess (25. Februar 2012)

@boxer24: Hatten die auch das Slide AM 7.0 als reduziertes Testbike ??? Ich brauche 20" (oder? bin1,86)
@Grobi-Stollo: Danke für die Infos! Bringt es denn was 'ne Runde auf dem Parkplatz zu drehen? Eigentlich müsste ich die Bikes doch im Gelände testen. Geht das eigentlich bei
Radon?
@romanb7: Ich hab' vor zwei Jahren ein ZR Team dort gekauft, die Abwicklung war okay- aber Geschenke gab's keine. Muß man dafür zum 'Jupp' gehen ??? Oder ist das 
Verhandlungsgeschick?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Februar 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> @Grobi-Stollo: Danke für die Infos! Bringt es denn was 'ne Runde auf dem Parkplatz zu drehen? Eigentlich müsste ich die Bikes doch im Gelände testen. Geht das eigentlich bei
> Radon?



besser als nix, aber versuchs doch mal bei einem Radon-Partner.
Ich hatte mir von einem aus meiner Nähe ein Slide für ein ganzes WE
gliehen.


----------



## romanb7 (25. Februar 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> @romanb7: Ich hab' vor zwei Jahren ein ZR Team dort gekauft, die Abwicklung war okay- aber Geschenke gab's keine. Muß man dafür zum 'Jupp' gehen ??? Oder ist das
> Verhandlungsgeschick?



Also wir waren bei Jupp, aber uns wurde auch beim ersten Mal großzügiges Zubehör zugesagt.


----------



## friesenspiess (25. Februar 2012)

Haben denn die Servicepartner aktuelle Bikes zum Testen da ? 
@romanb7 : Also du meinst egal welcher Verkäufer, da geht was? 
Wie groß ist denn großzügig bzw. wonach kann ich fragen ohne
unverschämt zu wirken?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Februar 2012)

eher die 2011'er Modelle, ruf einfach mal an.


----------



## romanb7 (25. Februar 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Haben denn die Servicepartner aktuelle Bikes zum Testen da ?
> @romanb7 : Also du meinst egal welcher Verkäufer, da geht was?
> Wie groß ist denn großzügig bzw. wonach kann ich fragen ohne
> unverschämt zu wirken?



Also, wie gesagt, Dämpferpumpe, Kettenstrebenschutz, (Carbon)-Flaschenhalter, Flaschen is wohl Standard..... denke ich.

Ich hab halt noch nach nem Satz Griffe gefragt und nach ner 203er Bremsscheibe mit Adapter fürs VR.

Ansonsten gabs noch die heißbegehrten Taschen und ne CD

Ich würd mich langsam ran tasten und fragen.


----------



## friesenspiess (26. Februar 2012)

Klingt gut, danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleife (27. Februar 2012)

Klasse ;-) sehe ich genauso


----------

